# الطوباويات في الكتاب المقدس



## استفانوس (19 يوليو 2007)

طوبى للمساكين بالروح
لان لهم ملكوت السموات 
متى 5: 3

متى 5: 4 طوبى للحزانى
 لانهم يتعزون
 متى 5: 4

طوبى للودعاء
 لانهم يرثون الارض 
متى 5: 5

طوبى للجياع والعطاش الى البر
 لانهم يشبعون 
متى 5: 6

طوبى للرحماء
 لانهم يرحمون 
متى 5: 7

طوبى للانقياء القلب
لانهم يعاينون الله 

 متى 5: 8
طوبى لصانعي السلام
لانهم ابناء الله يدعون 
متى 5: 9

طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر
 لان لهم ملكوت السموات

 متى 5: 10 
طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم
 وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة
 من اجلي كاذبين
متى 5: 11

ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لانها تبصر
 ولآذانكم لانها تسمع 
متى 5: 11

فاجاب يسوع وقال له
 طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا
ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك
 لكن ابي الذي في السموا ت
 متى 16: 17 


طوبى لذلك العبد الذي اذا جاء سيده
 يجده يفعل هكذا 
متى 24: 46

والتفت الى تلاميذه على انفراد
 وقال طوبى للعيون التي تنظر ما تنظرونه 
لوقا 10: 23

وفيما هو يتكلم بهذا رفعت امرأة صوتها من الجمع
 وقالت له
 طوبى للبطن الذي حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما 
لوقا 11: 27

اما هو فقال
 بل طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه 
لوقا 11: 28

طوبى لاولئك العبيد الذين اذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين
 الحق اقول لكم انه يتمنطق ويتكئهم ويتقدم ويخدمهم 
لوقا 12: 37

طوبى لذلك العبد الذي اذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا 
لوقا 12: 43

فلما سمع ذلك واحد من المتكئين قال له
 طوبى لمن يأكل خبزا في ملكوت الله 
لوقا 14: 15

لانه هوذا ايام تأتي يقولون فيها
 طوبى للعواقر والبطون التي لم تلد
 والثدي التي لم ترضع 
لوقا 23: 29

قال له يسوع 
لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت
 طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا 
يوحنا 20: 29

طوبى للذين غفرت آثامهم وسترت خطاياهم 
رومية 4: 7

طوبى للرجل ا لذي لا يحسب له الرب خطية 
رومية 4: 8

ألك ايمان
 فليكن لك بنفسك امام الله
 طوبى لمن لا يدين نفسه في ما يستحسنه 
رومية 14: 22

طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة
 لانه اذا تزكى ينال اكليل الحياة
 الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه
 يعقوب 1: 12

طوبى للذي يقرأ وللذين يسمعون اقوال النبوة 
ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان الوقت قريب 
رؤيا 1: 3

وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لي
 اكتب طوبى للاموات الذين يموتون في الرب منذ الآن
نعم يقول الروح لكي يستريحوا من اتعابهم. واعمالهم تتبعهم 
رؤيا 14: 13

ها انا آتي كلص
 طوبى لمن يسهر ويحفظ ثيابه
 لئلا يمشي عريانا فيروا عورته 
رؤيا 16: 15

وقال لي اكتب
 طوبى للمدعوين الى عشاء عرس الخروف
 وقال هذه هي اقوال الله الصادقة 
رؤيا 19: 9

ها انا آتي سريعا
 طوبى لمن يحفظ اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب 
 رؤيا 22: 7

ورفع عينيه الى تلاميذه وقال
 طوباكم ايها المساكين
 لان لكم ملكوت الله 
لوقا 6: 20

طوباكم 
ايها الجياع الآن لانكم تشبعون
 طوباكم 
ايها الباكون الآن لانكم ستضحكون 
لوقا 6: 21

طوباكم 
اذا ابغضكم الناس واذا افرزوكم وعيّروكم
 واخرجوا اسمكم كشرير من اجل ابن الانسان
 لوقا 6: 22

طوبى لرجالك
 وطوبى لعبيدك هؤلاء الواقفين امامك
 دائما السامعين حكمتك 
1 ملوك 10: 8

هوذا طوبى لرجل يؤدبه الله
 فلا ترفض تأديب القدير 
ايوب 5: 17

طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الاشرار
 وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف
 وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس 
مزامير 1: 1

قبّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق 
لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه
 طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه 
مزامير 2: 12

طوبى للذي غفر اثمه وسترت خطيته 
مزامير 32: 1

طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية
 ولا في روحه غش 
مزامير 32: 2

طوبى للامّة التي الرب الهها
 الشعب الذي اختاره ميراثا لنفسه 
مزامير 33: 12

ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب
 طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه 
مزامير 34: 8

طوبى للرجل الذي جعل الرب متكله
 ولم يلتفت الى الغطاريس والمنحرفين الى الكذب 
مزامير 40: 4

طوبى للذي ينظر الى المسكين
 في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب 
مزامير 41: 1

طوبى للذي تختاره وتقربه ليسكن في ديارك
 لنشبعنّ من خير بيتك قدس هيكلك 
مزامير 65: 4

طوبى للساكنين في بيتك ابدا يسبحونك 
مزامير 84: 4

طوبى لاناس عزهم بك
 طرق بيتك في قلوبهم 
مزامير 84: 5

يا رب الجنود طوبى للانسان المتكل عليك 
مزامير 84: 12

طوبى للشعب العارفين اله تاف
يا رب بنور وجهك يسلكون
مزامير 89: 15

طوبى للرجل الذي تؤدبه يا رب
 وتعلمه من شريعتك 
مزامير 94: 12

طوبى للحافظين الحق 
وللصانع البر في كل حين 
مزامير 106: 3

هللويا
 طوبى للرجل المتقي الرب المسرور جدا بوصاياه 
مزامير 112: 1

طوبى للكاملين طريقا السالكين في شريعة الرب 
مزامير 119: 1

طوبى لحافظي شهاداته
 من كل قلوبهم يطلبونه 
مزامير 119: 2

طوبى للذي ملأ جعبته منهم
 لا يخزون بل يكلمون الاعداء في الباب 
مزامير 127: 5

طوبى لكل من يتقي الرب ويسلك في طرقه 
مزامير 128: 1

يا بنت بابل المخربة 
طوبى لمن يجازيك جزاءك الذي جازيتنا 
مزامير 137: 8

طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة 
مزامير 137: 9

طوبى للشعب الذي له كهذا
طوبى للشعب الذي الرب الهه 
مزامير 144: 15

طوبى لمن اله يعقوب معينه ورجاؤه على الرب الهه 
مزامير 146: 5

طوبى للانسان الذي يجد الحكمة
 وللرجل الذي ينال الفهم 
امثال 3: 13

طوبى للانسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم
 عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم ابوابي 
امثال 8: 34

الصدّيق يسلك بكماله
طوبى لبنيه بعده 
امثال 20: 7
​


----------



## فادية (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطوباويات في الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا عزيزي استيفانوس على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطوباويات في الكتاب المقدس*

طوبى للمساكين بالروح
لان لهم ملكوت السموات 
متى 5: 3​




ما هي
 "المسكنة بالروح" إلا حياة التواضع
خلالها يدرك الإنسان أنه بدون الله يكون كلا شيء
 فينفتح قلبه بانسحاق لينعم ببركاته
فإن كانت خطيّة آدم الأولى هي استغناءه عن إرادة الله بتحقيق إرادته الذاتيّة
 لذلك جاء كلمة الله الغني بحق مفتقرًا من أجلنا
ليس بالإخلاء عن أمجاده فحسب
وإنما بإخلائه أيضًا عن إرادته التي هي واحدة مع إرادة أبيه
 كنائبٍ عنّا افتقر ليتقبّل غنى إرادة أبيه الصالح
 قائلاً: 

"لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك"


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الطوباويات في الكتاب المقدس*

 طوبى للحزانى
لانهم يتعزون​الى  الذين يتطلعون في ضيقهم إلى الرب
اقول
اصمدوا للشدائد  
 لأن ربنا رب حي  
 أزلي 
داس الموت بموته على الصليب 
 وأنار العالم من مذوده الحقير بتجسده المجيد

أين هي شوكة الموت وقد انتصر عليها ابن الحياة​


----------



## استفانوس (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الطوباويات في الكتاب المقدس*

[Q-BIBLE]*طوبى للجياع والعطاش الى البر
لانهم يشبعون *​[/Q-BIBLE]

حين دوّن متّى هذه التطويبة
طبعها بطابعه الخاص..."فالجوع" 
الذي تحدّث عنه يسوع (لو 6: 20) انتقل إلى مستوى روحيّ محض
 إلى المستوى الباطنيّ. وهكذا دلّ الجوع على تشوّق النفس إلى "البرّ" الذي هو موضوع اهتمام الانجيليّ الأول
عنى تعليم يسوع في انطلاقه الأول
 الجياع.... المساكين الذين لا خبز لهم يأكلونه
 والجوع هو وجهة تدلّ على فقرهم
ونتذكر ويتذكرون أيضاً ما نقرأه في التوراة:
 الطعام عطيّة من الله. فالله أطعم شعبه وسقاه في البرّية.
 وحين نتلو الصلاة الربيّة نطلب من الآب السماوي خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم  فكل خير هو عطيّة من الآب الذي به يرتبط الإنسان في حياته كلها. والجائعون هم "مطوَّبون"
 لا لأنهم جائعون
بل لأنهم مدفوعون.....
أكثر من سواهم
 لكي يتطلّعوا إلى الربّ صاحب كل عطيّة.
وقال الرب يسوع:

 [Q-BIBLE]*وأنا أعدّ لكم الملكوت كما أعدّه لي أبي، فتأكلون وتشربون على مائدتي في ملكوتي*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*ها أنا ذا على الباب وأقرع، فإن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه فأتعشّى معه وهو معي*​[/Q-BIBLE]

هذا هو اتجاه تعليم يسوع
 لقد وعد المساكين بالغنى الحقيقيّ
 ووعد الجياع والنفوس الراغبة بسعادة حقيقيّة 
يعطيها الله نفسه خلال الوليمة المسيحانيّة وضمّ الانجيلي إلى هذا القول الأولاني
 تعليماً وصل إليه من المسيح فأثّر فيه تأثيراً كبيراً

[Q-BIBLE]*لكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ​*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------

